# Rio Frio a Cerro Tlaloc?



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola, desde hace tiempo tengo la curiosidad, existe una ruta para ir de Rio Frio a la cima del Cerro Tlaloc? Cito Rio Frio por ser el pueblo mas cercano al Tlaloc, y aunque la distancia en linea recta es de solo 8 kms, seguro el factor altura debe influir bastante (Tlaloc @ 4200 msnm) Dejo una imagen del sitio (no se espanten, tiene exageracion vertical 2:1):










Saludos


----------

